# Prostatakrebs > Angehörigenforum >  Meine Erfahrung mit PK meines Vaters

## Angi 345

Hallo an alle Betroffenen und Angehörigen, 

ich muss hier jetzt auch mal so einiges loswerden, weil ich nie gadacht hätte was für eine Belastung so eine Diagnose auch für Angehörige ist. Manchmal denke ich sogar schlimmer wie für den Betroffenen.
Ich habe hier soviele Beiträge gelesen und es ist unglaublich wie sehr mich jeder einzelne berührt und wie sehr ich mich mit jedem einzelnen auch freuen kann der wirklich schon seit 10 Jahren und mehr mit dieser Krankheit lebt.
Ich habe auch einen Beitrag über Mentale Arbeit gelesen dem ich zu 100 % zustimmen kann. Auch wenn viele damit nichts anfangen können oder einen für " beklobbt" erklären kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass
DIE SEELE DEN KÖRPER HEILEN KANN!!!!!! 

Auch wenn viele daran nicht glauben ich bin mir zu 100 % sicher nichts passiert hier auf Erden ohne Grund und ich sehe in Krankheit auch eine Chance sich sein Denken und seine Seele zum Positiven zu verändern.

Ich konnte an meinem Vater genau beobachten wie er mit der Krankheit fertig wurde und wie sie ihn verändert hat und auch mich und die Familie. 

Zu meinem Vater : Er war immer ein sehr ängstlicher Mensch , ist immer schön zu allen Vorsorgeuntersuchungen ( zum Glück ) und war Krankheiten gegenüber immer sehr ängstlich. Er hatte sein ganzes Leben nie was gehabt war nie im Krankenhaus oder sonstiges. Und dann erwischt ihn die schlimmste Krankheit überhaupt. Als Tochter kann ich sagen ich habe meinen Vater noch nie so gesehen . Wirklich seelisch am Ende , Er hatte Angst Angst Angst Angst und nochmals Angst. Sich mit diesen Ängsten auseinanderzusetzten war für Ihn und die komplette Familie eine der grössten Herausforderungen ich glaube ich habe genauso gelitten wie er.

Aber wem erzähl ich das ihr wisst es alle !!!!!!  Aber jeder geht trotzdem anders mit so einer Diagnose bzw krankheit um! Für mich persönlich war es die bisher schwierigste Zeit meines Lebens ich musste lernen meinen 
Vater loszulassen und er musste lernen das Leben loszulassen. Dazu gehört eine Menge Trauerarbeit und ich weiss nicht für mich ist es ein Wunder dass alles so ist wies ist. 

Mein Vater ist viel offener und lockerer geworden und ich glaube glücklicher und zufriedener als vor der Krankheit. 
Die Angst vor der Krankheit und dem Tod verschwindet wenn man sich damit auseinandersetzt. Und meistens stecken die Ängst vorm alleine sein auch dahinter.

Was geholfen hat ums kurz zu machen: Viel weinen , Familienzusammenhalt, ANNEHMEN  die Krankeit als freund betrachten nicht als Feind, durch die Kranheit kann man lernen seinen Körper anzunehmen. 
Meinem Vater das GEfühl gegeben ER ist nicht alleine. 

Mein Vater ist heute an dem Punkt wo er glaube ich gut damit umgehen kann und die grösste Erkenntnis die wir alle haben heute ist: DASS STERBEN NICHTS SCHLIMMES IST!!!! Man kommt echt an den PUnkt 
an dem der Tod einem nichts mehr anhaben kann man hat keine Angst mehr davor und man fühlt ganz klar: ES GIBT IN WIRKLICHKEIT KEINEN TOD !!!!! Kann ich nicht anders erklären vielleicht versteht es jemand. 

Die Angst ist eher vor dem sterben das leiden. Die Krankheit wird nie weg sein. Man lebt mit dem Bewußtsein die Krankheit kann jederzeit wiederkommen und man lernt einfach im hier und jetzt zu leben.

Ich glaube sogar man kann durch so eine Krankeit glücklicher und zufriedener werden und das wiederum fördert die Selbstheilungskräft.

Die seelische Auseinandersetzung halte ich für den wesentlichsten Punkt bei der Krankeit überhaupt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Ich glaube nämlich dass JEDE und damit mein ich wirklich JEDE Krankheit von der Seele kommt!!!!! Auch wenn ich jetzt gleich eine Antwort bekomme sorry damit kann ich nichts anfangen oder was schreibst du denn
da für einen Müll oder du hast leichtreden. 

Ich habe kein leichtreden weil ich weiss wie schwer das ist damit umzugehen aber es ist erstaunlich wie viel man lernen kann dadurch. 

Und die Angst vor der Krankheit ist schlimmer als die Krankheit an sich !!!!

IN diesem Sinne 

ich wünsche Allen Betroffenen viel Kraft mit der Krankheit umzugehen. Und ich möchte heute Gott danken für die nächsten 3 MOnate gesundes Leben meines Vaters !!!!!

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Angi,

eine bemerkenswerte, würdige Offenbarung. 
*
"Der Tod kommt nur einmal, und doch macht er sich in allen Augenblicken des Lebens fühlbar. Es ist herber, ihn zu fürchten, als ihn zu erleiden".
*(Jean de La Bruyère)

*"Sterben ist das Auslöschen der Lampe im Morgenlicht, nicht das Auslöschen der Sonne".
*(Rabindranath Tagore)

*"Niemand, den man liebt, ist jemals tot"
*(Ernest Hemigway)

----------


## Angi 345

hallo Harald, 

ich stimme jedem deiner Sprüche zu, früher fand ich solche sprüche toll, heute VERSTEHE ich sie. 

Was ich noch sagen wollte man klammert sich ja an jeden strohhalm bei so einer krankheit und man liest sich gerade zu beginn ja fast tot im internet über diese krankheit ........... dann kommt man in ein forum und liest beiträge
wo die leute gestorben sind oder wo sie schon lange mit der krankheit leben. Dann macht man sich verrückt der hatte den PSA wert oh gott ich auch  oh gott der hatte den GS und ist gestorben und ich hab den auch . Was ein schwachsinn das ist auch sowas bei jedem entwickelt sich die krankheit anders unabhängig vom stadium. Manche bekommen bei bester Prognose einen PSA Wiederanstieg manche bekommen ihn nach  jahren nicht mal nach
einer schlechten prognose. Manche leben mit einen fortgeschrittenen Prostatakarzinom länger als die mit einem im anfangstadium gut operierbaren. Ich habe zu meinem Vater gesagt wenn du dich weiter wegen deinem PK so verrückt machst stirbst du noch an einem Herzinfarkt. Es ist so !!!! Es ist eben vorbestimmt wann wir gehen. Und ich finde man sollte sich nicht von anderen verrückt machen lassen sondern viel mehr auf die eigenen innere Stimme hören. Eine Heilung ist immer möglich daran glaub ich ganz fest !!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Wenns nicht gerade Endstadium ist !!!!! Außerdem glaube ich ebenso dran dass man nicht gegen die kranheit kämpfen soll man sollte sich lieber "ergeben" es ist unglaublich wieviel engergie durch einen fließen kann wenn man aufhört zu kämpfen ( innerlich ).

@ Harald wow wieviele jahre du schon damit lebst..................RESPEKT + BEWUNDERUNG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :-)

----------

